# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  DESARROLLO DE NEGOCIOS:  PROGRAMA DE PARTNERS DE NUESTRA PLATAFORMA AGROPLANETA PARA GESTION DE EMPRESAS    www.agroplaneta.com

## agroplaneta

DESARROLLO DE NEGOCIOS:  PROGRAMA DE PARTNERS DE NUESTRA PLATAFORMA AGROPLANETA 
PARA GESTION DE EMPRESAS    www.agroplaneta.com
®  Capacitación del personal de la empresa Partner
®  Sistema Multiusuario o Monousuario
®  Implementación Rápida y Eficiente de la versión estándar vigente
®  Soporte on-line para usuarios del sistema
®  Acompañamiento personalizado por parte de nuestro personal
®  Capacitación de Usuarios
®  Hosting del Sistema
®  Backup diarios automáticos
®  Versiones actualizadas en forma continua
®  Gestión ON-LINE
®  El Cliente no necesita realizar inversiones en hardware y software extraordinarios
®  Sistema SaaS  Partner Agroplaneta.jpg Temas similares: AGRONEGOCIOS EN LA NUBE DE INTERNET  PLATAFORMA AGROPLANETA  SOFTWARE PARA GESTION INTEGRAL    www.agroplaneta.com Curso on-line: Desarrollo e implementación de un programa de gestión de alergenos en planta Artículo: Empresas de Brasil evalúan a Perú como plataforma para producir y exportar etanol a EEUU Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion Agrosiga  sistema de gestion para empresas agropecuarias

----------

